# '08 here, looking to upgrade to some '11-ish parts



## apmcrx (Nov 25, 2008)

I've noticed some cool features on the newer Sentras that I'd like to incorporate onto my car, namely:
-"slat" grill (Example
-oil pressure and g-force gauges on the dash (on the SE-R Spec V's) Example

That's actually all I can think of right now. (for at least the things _I'm_ interested in..)

My question is: Are the grills interchangeable? 
And what are most guys doing for gauges? 

Thanks!
-Andrew


----------



## apmcrx (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I tried to "edit post" but couldn't find the button!

Wanted to update the Example of the grill.
Here's what the new ones look like. I'm hoping it'll fit! I'll use the IMG instead of the link this time:










So what do you say? Did Nissan make any body changes that I can't see? or will this just bolt right on?


----------



## apmcrx (Nov 25, 2008)

Super-active-forum-batman! :givebeer:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the bumper cover is different on a "11", I doubt the grille will bolt into a "08"


----------



## apmcrx (Nov 25, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks

What's everyone doing for gauges. All in one computer monitors?


----------

